# OMG I am going to learn Japanese !!



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I never thought I would ever be able to learn a second Language but then I stumbled across this video and I think I will really be into this  I have already watched them a few times

She has such nice big eyes


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I did not know learning a second Language could be this fun to watch LOL


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, guys, it's all about the eyes... And you'd still be watching if she was wearing a turtleneck, right?


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I've seen a few of her videos on YouTube... She's a great teacher!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

=P

The only Japanese I know is what I've picked up from watching subbed animes.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Joeee said:


> =P
> 
> The only Japanese I know is what I've picked up from watching subbed animes.


Seriously though, this is a bad way to learn Japanese, unfortunately. What they say in anime is completely different from real life.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I didn't learn a thing, her "AREA" distracted me!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Joeee said:


> =P
> 
> The only Japanese I know is what I've picked up from watching subbed animes.


was it the.. " EHHHHHHRGHGH?!? waaaaaa!! " with the over reaction? lol


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

big..eyyeesss... >_> lol.. Her names Minxy, not her real name but her youtube account I believe is TrixyMinxy? If not search that and you'll find her lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

She has some nice Inu's 

Is inu the same word for puppies?

Sorry I was watching some more and it's Koinu she has nice Koinu  see I am learning

And Angelic you are kawaii in your Neko (cat) costume lol

But you are so cheesai


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Angelic said:


> big..eyyeesss... >_> lol.. Her names Minxy, not her real name but her youtube account I believe is TrixyMinxy? If not search that and you'll find her lol


Her YouTube account is MissHannahMinx... And I think I'm in love. Lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> was it the.. " EHHHHHHRGHGH?!? waaaaaa!! " with the over reaction? lol


I think I know
Wakaranai - I don't know
and;
SHINEEEEE!!! - [email protected]#@[email protected]

So I think I have to learn more Japanese before I go to Japan or try to speak to a Japanese person.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Dabigmandan said:


> Her YouTube account is MissHannahMinx... And I think I'm in love. Lol


LOL, I showed a buddy of mine this and he said the same haha.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

TBemba said:


> She has some nice Inu's
> 
> Is inu the same word for puppies?
> 
> ...


Lol thanks and im ridiculously small. Like 4"3 and 90 pounds 0_o my hands are craazzy small and my feet are hilarious! I have to order heels online from like korea or something because they acutally have small sizes in shoes. Everyone assumes I am 16 because of my size which is unfortunate because I am never going to grow aha. Learning fast I see =P


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I learned what Jinxy means, I am glad to know


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Angelic said:


> Lol thanks and im ridiculously small. Like 4"3 and 90 pounds 0_o my hands are craazzy small and my feet are hilarious! I have to order heels online from like korea or something because they acutally have small sizes in shoes. Everyone assumes I am 16 because of my size which is unfortunate because I am never going to grow aha. Learning fast I see =P


hmmm...got a single sister?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That should be a new forum section on here "fish lover dating" 'hooking up fishaholics during supply/food/livestock runs since 1907'


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> hmmm...got a single sister?





trailblazer295 said:


> That should be a new forum section on here "fish lover dating" 'hooking up fishaholics during supply/food/livestock runs since 1907'


LMFAO!!!

Too funny

-----

I would just like to say that chick on YouTube is repulsive IMO


----------

